# Lampara LED con material reciclado



## Pairfly (Oct 3, 2012)

Hola, tengo algunos cargadores de celular y quisiera utilizarlos para hacer una lamapara con LED's  quisiera que fuera con 20 LED's. 

El cargador es de 5 V. 800 mA de salida


De antemano agradesco su ayuda y su tiempo


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 3, 2012)

Los 20 leds con su respectiva resistencia todos en paralelo. La resistencia según que leds querés usar.
Si son de 20mA la corriente te alcanza y sobra.


----------



## obeja22 (Oct 3, 2012)

Con 5 volts ó 3.7v que generalmente usan las baterías de celular y 20 leds tendrás una caída de tensión e impedirá que los leds hagan una función aceptable. Usa un eliminador de +12V con una salida de +/- 1A y conecta los leds en paralelo con una resistencia de 220Ω en cada uno, debería funcionar. Puedes ajustar la resistencia al tanteo para obtener mejor brillo. Que si quieres hacer los cálculos hecha un vistazo acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/calculo-resistencias-leds-57465/


----------



## gussy (Oct 4, 2012)

me parece una buena idea, yo no tiro los cargadores de los celulares por que para ello los nesecito. mira te dejo el link de la pagina para que hagas tus propias lamparas. solo tienes que ver el voltaje que usaras y voltaje del led y amperaje y cuantos leds quieres conectar, eso tambien tienes que ver que no rebase el amperaje de consumo con lo que avienta el cargador. la pagina se llama "ledcalculator.net"
no se nada de elctronica, pero con ustedes eh aprendido muchas cosas. gracias a todos!!!


----------



## Tomasito (Oct 4, 2012)

Podés usar un led de 1W que son muy baratos y dan buena luz, consumen alrededor de los 350mA. Recordá ponerle un pequeño disipador (algunos ya lo traen).
Para conectarlo a 5V deberías usar una resistencia de 4.7Ohm y 1W.


Saludos.


----------



## lukatosh (Jul 8, 2013)

Estimados amigos, les saludo desde chile!

Tengo una consulta en relacion a un diseño que quiero realizar, Pido disculpas desde ya si no es este el foro en el cual debiera postear mi pregunta 


Quiero hacer una cruz de cubos de papel... la cruz seria de 3 cubos horizontales y 4 cubos verticales. Algo asi como esto, pero sin ese cubo que sobre sale hacia afuera (que tiene 4 cubitos chiquitos)



Dentro de cada cubo quiero colocar estos aparatitos...







La cruz estara colgada y mi idea es poder iluminar la cruz... Pero para evitar el uso de pilas AAA (cada aparatito usa 3), quisiera alimentarlo usando un transformador de 12v o 9V (dispongo de ambos... la idea es usar solo uno) Ambos de 1 Amper.

Se puede realizar lo que tengo en mente?... tengo una vaga idea de como hacerlo pero necesito ayuda para concretarla y no incendiar nada jejeje  

-Considerando que cada aparatito usa 3 pilas AAA, serian 4.5V por cada aparato... 

- Se usaran 6 linternas en total

La idea, como la cruz estara colgada, es extender el cable desde el transformador hacia la cruz (un solo cablecito) ... y DENTRO  de la cruz, hacer las subdivisiones del cable en el arreglo o disposicion que sea mas seguro/eficiente/conveniente...

Espero se entienda mi idea...

Desde ya les agradezco por su ayuda!!

Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 8, 2013)

¿Tienen alguna resistencia en serie los leds? ¿podés medir el consumo? No podés usar en serie esos aparatos porque si se quema un led, se desbalancea la serie. Deberían ir todos en paralelo y necesitaría un trafo alimentador ( con su respectivo rectificador) de unos 5 V, según sea la resistencia que tengan colocada, si la tienen.


----------



## lukatosh (Jul 8, 2013)

mmm Pensaba comprar mañana los aparatos...

Comprare uno y vuelvo a escribir!

medire su consumo y el valor de la resistencia.. Un abrazo!!


----------



## Rodry56 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hola amigo, tengo algunas dudas importantes respecto d elos datos que das


> quisiera alimentarlo usando un transformador de 12v o 9V (dispongo de ambos... la idea es usar solo uno) Ambos de 1 Amper.


En la salida de los transformadores tenés tensión alterna o continua? Quiero decir.. no quiero confundir esto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



con esto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Partiendo desde aquí, podemos ayudarte con el resto.



> Considerando que cada aparatito usa 3 pilas AAA, serian 4.5V por cada aparato


¿Comprobaste que las pilas están en serie? Probablemente lo estén.



> quisiera alimentarlo usando un transformador de 12v o 9V (dispongo de ambos... la idea es usar solo uno) Ambos de 1 Amper.


Esas linternas consumen muy poco, pongo la mano en el fuego que menos de 1W. Y con 12V y 1 A tenés 12W. Si usás un 7805 tenés una salida de hasta 1.5 A a 5V = 7.5 W..
Sin embargo, como dijo @aquileslor si podés medí el consumo. En las mismas linternitas no dice la potencia?


----------



## MemphisJr (Jul 8, 2013)

podrias usar unos reguladores de voltaje,con un disipador pequeño cada uno,un 33 o 05.me sumo a la idea de arriba,


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 9, 2013)

Yo veo un montón de leds ¿o es un efecto de espejo?. Deben consumir bastante por eso le recomiendo que mida el consumo. Y un consejo: si cada serie de leds no tiene una resistencia, que se olvide del proyecto en esa forma. Se irán quemando los leds en poco tiempo.


----------



## lukatosh (Jul 9, 2013)

Hola!, por el mal clima no pude salir de casa a comprar...

El transformador tira 12v o 9v continuos... filtrados y regulados.

espero mañana deje de llover y poder comprar las linternas para hacer mediciones...

un abrazo!!


----------



## Rodry56 (Jul 9, 2013)

Según dice en su publicidad dura 70 Hs continuas (en el mejor de los casos seguramente)





Otro dato no encontré! Entonces.. suponiendo que usamos unas MUY buenas pilas AAA, digamos de 1000mAh. El consumo de corriente sería 1000mAh/70h = 14.29 mA y la potencia 14.29mA*4.5V = 64.31 mW.. Todo esto parece realmente poco..
Alguien que me corrija si olvido algo por favor


----------



## lukatosh (Jul 9, 2013)

Otro dato...

ES UN SOLO LED... en la foto parecen varios, pero un amigo tiene de esas lamparitas y me dijo que solo tiene un led central...


----------



## jlaudio (Jul 9, 2013)

Rodry56 dijo:


> El consumo de corriente sería 1000mAh/70h = 14.29 mA y la potencia 14.29mA*4.5V = 64.31 mW.. Todo esto parece realmente poco..
> Alguien que me corrija si olvido algo por favor



Bueno esta bien y esta cerca porque las baterias normales por malas que sean tienen 850mAh asi que con unas baterias normales seria 850mAh/70h= 12.15 mA y teniendo en cuenta un led blanco ilumina a su maximo con 3.6voltios y con una corriente de 10mA serian 3.6v*10mA=36mW de consumo por led y  bueno lo que yo haria sin tanta medicion seria cojer el transformador de 9v y si son 6 lamparitas pues pongo de a dos en serie y luego en paralelo y con una resistencia de 10Ω 1W en serie con el trafo para asegurar la vida de las lamparitas de esta forma teniendo en cuenta que cada lamparita tiene una resistencia interna, lo otro seria desarmar la lamparita y poner en serie de a tres led's pero te arriesgas a quemar los led's yo me iria mejor por lo del dibujito. 

Pd: para prolongar la vida util de 4 años del led blanco seria bueno no encenderlo a su maximo brillo si no mas bien a un 75% de el ilumina menos pero por mas años


----------



## Rodry56 (Jul 9, 2013)

La de jlaudio es una buena y rápida solución!

Otra alternativa (más complicada) sería que conectes un 7805 a la salida del trafo así





Y calculás R1 y regulás R2 para la tensión que quieras ponerle a las pilas


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 9, 2013)

Hola.

Prueba esto.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jlaudio (Jul 9, 2013)

naaaa eso aumenta el costo diria yo, el aficionado lo hace algo complicado pero puede fallar por caida de tension, yo hice eso una vez y al final pierde efectividad, lo de el señor Rodry es bueno tambien pero algo complejo, eso seria mejor si estuvieran sueltos los leds desarmando las lamparitas como dije anteriormente, y fabricando un sismtema electrico nuevo, lo he hecho, es como un dimmer seria muy buena idea si el señor lukatosh quiere que la intensidad varie, bien por el aporte Rodry


----------



## Rodry56 (Jul 10, 2013)

jlaudio dijo:


> naaaa eso aumenta el costo diria yo, el aficionado lo hace algo complicado pero puede fallar por caida de tension, yo hice eso una vez y al final pierde efectividad, lo de el señor Rodry es bueno tambien pero algo complejo, eso seria mejor si estuvieran sueltos los leds desarmando las lamparitas como dije anteriormente, y fabricando un sismtema electrico nuevo, lo he hecho, es como un dimmer seria muy buena idea si el señor lukatosh quiere que la intensidad varie, bien por el aporte Rodry



Ahora que veo no sirve lo que puse  

Esa configuración es para regular de 5V para arriba, ya que aparece una tensión mayor a 0V en el común.. Lo acabo de aprender 






Descartá mi complicada opción


----------



## andresenez (Ago 31, 2013)

hola amigos le envio una fuente driver para led


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2013)

Entrada de _*380VCC*_.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 31, 2013)

Página 4:


> The design operates from an input voltage range of 300 V to 420 V DC and requires an
> auxiliary supply of 12 V. The high-voltage DC input in a typical system would be supplied
> from a PFC stage and the 12 V from system bias or standby supply.


Hay que leer todo el datasheet


----------



## capitanp (Ago 31, 2013)

El rango es de 300 a 420 VDC, asi que con 311VDC funciona solo que si la tension de linea AC baja a 199Vac la fuente se apaga

No se par que tensión de linea nominal esta diseñado... eso si las imágenes termicas son muy lindas


----------



## cristian_elect (Ago 31, 2013)

Este circuito es una fuente de 24Vdc de salidad, no veo el Driver  led.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 31, 2013)

cristian_elect dijo:


> Este circuito es una fuente de 24Vdc de salidad, no veo el Driver  led.



Hay LED's que trabajan a ese nivel de tension, no todos son a 3,6V


----------



## andresenez (Ago 31, 2013)

dejo otra fuente mas funcional que la primera la mando en dos partes


----------



## cristian_elect (Ago 31, 2013)

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Hay LED's que trabajan a ese nivel de tension, no todos son a 3,6V


  Lo que tratas de decir que las fuentes de 24V lo puedo usar como driver de led, claro de tus leds que tiene su voltaje para esta fuente.
Tendrás que dar una información completa porque la que das no es suficiente.


----------



## OmegaMetroid (Mar 19, 2015)

Buenas tardes amigos y perdón por las molestias  

Resulta que con motivo del "Día del padre" en España, me propuse a hacerle un regalo al mío. 

Mi regalo consiste en una lámpara de LED con materiales reciclados y que con mucho gusto comparto con ustedes mi tutorial paso a paso de como poder hacerla. 

Decirles que NO HACE FALTA ningún conocimiento en electrónica, yo PASO A PASO les explico como realizarla  ES MUY FÁCIL y sobre todo muy rápida de hacer ! 

rápida, fácil, bonita y económica  

Si no es mucha molestia, me gustaría compartirles mi humilde trabajo paso a paso desde cero  

El link es este:


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2015)

Reparado el Link


----------

